# EF Lens Adaptor for iPhone 3 & 4!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/ef-lens-adaptor-for-iphone-3-4/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/ef-lens-adaptor-for-iphone-3-4/"></a></div>
<strong>EF Mount for your iPhone 3 or iPhone 4

</strong>I was waiting, and waiting, and <a href="http://www.photojojo.com">Photojojo</a> finally did it. A lens mount adaptor for your EF lenses and the iPhone 3 & 4!</p>
<p>I love cool and unique â€œwhy the heck notâ€ products. I hope to get my hands on one and adapt an EF 800 f/5.6L IS to it and go birding. Thatâ€™s rightâ€¦. birding with an iPhone!</p>
<p>The iPhone 4 version is $249 USD and the iPhone 3 version is $190. A steal for most photography accessories.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/iphone-slr-mount/">Product Page</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 8, 2011)

I...don't know what to say. WHAT?


----------



## J. McCabe (Jul 8, 2011)

If the product is real, the price is insane.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jul 8, 2011)

For that price you could buy a used 20D and take some excellent pictures. It's not like the iPhone makes it more convenient. Who just carries a lens with them?


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 8, 2011)

*checks calendar*

ok, it's not the first day of april...


so just a guess, manual focus only and no power for the IS? good luck birding with an 800mm then. (or does the adapter have batteries to power the IS? if not, why not? *wanders off to patent office*).

i can't imagine the iphone camera will out-resolve a 3rd-hand 1000D, i tell you which i'd rather spend my money on too.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't wait to get one....

As soon as someone buys me an iphone.


----------



## NXT1000 (Jul 8, 2011)

NO NO NO, i want nothing to do with this product. I am happy user of 5D2 and EF lenses.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

Pricing is surprisingly good, have you seen what some Nikon to EF adaptors cost? That's just a piece of machined aluminum.

Also, how much have people paid for Gary Fong's tupperware?

This is a fun product, and we need fun products.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 8, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> Pricing is surprisingly good, have you seen what some Nikon to EF adaptors cost? That's just a piece of machined aluminum.
> 
> This is a fun product, and we need fun products.



$9?

I'll definitely agree on the 'fun product' statement. i try to go as 'non-standard' as i can.
(there's nothing like extension tubes, ef-pentaconsix adapter, two 2x teleconverters, more tubes, reversal adapter, pinhole, with a circular polariser on the end, all stuck to a 7D...) when the 10 minute exposure is up i'll let you know how the picture turned out 

i'm certainly glad things like this exist, but i wouldn't buy one (and god help me as soon as someone says they get good IQ out of it)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

$9? Dang! I spent $90 on that thing when it first hit the market. I'm a sucker!


----------



## zerotiu (Jul 8, 2011)

ha5, I like the admin statement 'gary fong's tupperware product' ;D

This product it's not only fun I think, It makes you cool! Imagine 70-200 on an iPhone. Even a pro photographer near you will say : what the... 
But I'm confused with the price of accessories nowadays. It's ridiculously expensive! 

Usually I will google the DIY. Um, like DIY gary fong flash puffer for 4/3? . But still if you have this, your iphone will be cooler than a DSLR! :


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 8, 2011)

maybe it's just me, but that whole thing of 'being cool' because you have the latest and greatest shiny gadget that you don't actually need (or even worse, thinking you need it and that it enhances your life, doesn't waste your time, and you can't live without it) is precisely why i Don't have an iphone (or any other tablet).

My nokia 8310 is 9 years old. it still works. it makes calls, it sends and receives sms.

ie, it's a phone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> This is a fun product, and we need fun products.



Yep. You'd catch some looks with this, for sure. I'm thinking of one of the PowerShot threads where the issue of shutter lag came up. Enter the iPhone - tap Camera app, pour a cup of coffee, drink some, tap shutter button, have another sip, then *click* you have your picture. Craig, I think your bird will have long since flown off!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 8, 2011)

So wait, did we get an answer on whether or not this is AF or MF?


----------



## fotoray (Jul 8, 2011)

with this gadget, who needs any other camera??????


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 8, 2011)

Now just need lcd viewer.


----------



## pedro (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Looks funny...is that a summer joke? LOL*

as it is way too late for april fools day...or is it the intresting camera that was to be announced? ;-) Anyway, you made me smile. Regards from Switzerland.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 8, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> maybe it's just me, but that whole thing of 'being cool' because you have the latest and greatest shiny gadget that you don't actually need (or even worse, thinking you need it and that it enhances your life, doesn't waste your time, and you can't live without it) is precisely why i Don't have an iphone (or any other tablet).
> 
> My nokia 8310 is 9 years old. it still works. it makes calls, it sends and receives sms.
> 
> ie, it's a phone.



Why would you carry around a heavy camera just to look like you have money when your phone can take pictures? <- See how silly statements like that sound? 

I just checked with my wife and she said I'm not cool, so apparently that's not what a smartphone is for. SMS is for teenagers; a phone is just a phone. If you live/conduct business in the modern world and/or need to get information faster than traditional means (traffic, schedules, e-mails) then an upgrade is in order.

Since you can function without said convenience, that's great; your bloodpressure is probably a lot lower than most people's  What you are missing is it's not a phone that does a bunch of other stuff; it's a data device that just happens to be a phone.


----------



## joeyp (Jul 8, 2011)

haha... cool. i would like to have this to annoy my die hard dslr buddies. will mount my 70-200mm and go for fun... besides that, there's not much use for this fun product. i like this.
PRO: 
fun, cool, head-turner, annoying
CON: 
exposes your lens to dust/elements
you lose 1 to 2 f-stops
no AF, IS & aperture adjustment
inverted image
dont support EF-S

***why not just install iPhone system to a 5Dmk3 or 7Dmk2? nyahahaha...


----------



## acoll123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess if you needed to take a photo and immediately email it . . .


----------



## dstppy (Jul 8, 2011)

joeyp said:


> haha... cool. i would like to have this to annoy my die hard dslr buddies. will mount my 70-200mm and go for fun... besides that, there's not much use for this fun product. i like this.
> PRO:
> fun, cool, head-turner, annoying
> CON:
> ...



Well, I have to say I want to know what a 50mm or 100mm macro shot looks like on it before outright dismissing it.

Also, what if you took this and had an app that could do advanced light/color temperature evaluation on it?

Practicality is *NOT* what this was intended for, definitely  

I have to wonder what you could do if they took the concept, turned it into a smart accessory (like the card readers, medical scanners etc) and used a different sensor and then only use the ipod/ipad/iphone for a processor/interface?


----------



## canonite (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know about iPhone, but an adapter like this that will let one use EF telephoto lenses on a S95 or some of the other compact PowerShot models with decent sensors would be extremely interesting.


----------



## wysiwyg513143 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder,
Is there really anyone there, carrying a large tele or any other DSLR-Lens without a DSLR.

This is more a "nice to have" rather than a really useful part. :-X


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 9, 2011)

joeyp said:


> ***why not just install iPhone system to a 5Dmk3 or 7Dmk2? nyahahaha...



I don't know what would look stupider, taking photos with your iphone on a white tele lens, or walking around having a conversation with your 5D2 on your cheek...?


----------



## obsoletepower (Jul 10, 2011)

HA! This thing is more useless than personalized stationary! I mean seriously, who would drop $250+tax on this stupid thing? The iPhone's lens is so small that it would pretty much defeat the whole purpose of the SLR lens in front of it as it gives an almost non-existent field of view! If they insist on making this thing, they should drop the price to $50 or less. Only then would I buy one.

The whole point of the iPhone as a camera is that it is so portable. If you're going to spend 700$ on an iPhone 4 and 250$ on the lens adapter you might as well buy a 60D and would give you much better photos and it will be one hell of a camera instead of a toy.


----------



## J (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with it being called a "steal". For $250 I expect aperture control.

It seems almost like a parody of the mirrorless category.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 11, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> joeyp said:
> 
> 
> > ***why not just install iPhone system to a 5Dmk3 or 7Dmk2? nyahahaha...
> ...



You just described the first two work cell phones I ever had (size-wise) they were a shade smaller than a 5DmkII w/ 100-400mm L on it


----------



## Caps18 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sure the optical zoom will be better than the digital one (if it exists)

I don't have an iPhone yet (waiting for iPhone 5), but I am interested. Why, because I have been stopped from taking in my 5DM2 into some stadiums and events because it is a 'professional' camera. Now, I would have liked to have been able to bring a iPhone with a 300mm f/4 lens (w/ 1.4x) into the Miss Universe competition... 

There are times when I am traveling that it might be useful. But at the current price, I would have a hard time using it that much.

I would worry about the sensor quality and answering a phonecall as well.


----------



## infilm (Jul 15, 2011)

Most stupid idea of 2011 to date!! Go out and buy a $1000+ L series and put it on an iPhone.... Really! What a waste of an idea.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 18, 2011)

One benefit of this is that one can instantly post one's pictures to Flickr, Facebook, and everything else...

Real question: When will someone decide to stick a little bit of cell phone into a camera? The compant who does this first will sell millions, and I will buy one. Hopefully it will be Canon, lest I stain my pure soul with vile Nikonianness, or worse still Samsung! (not that I actually have anything against Nikon... I own a Nikkor 105 2.5 pre-ais or whatever the nomenclature is, and love it!)

Or, maybe there is a droid app which would allow a person to tether his droid to the camera, run DPP on it, and then post the shots near instant-like?


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, there is already the Wireless File Transmitter.
can you not send pics from your camera to your phone using that? all the kiddies will buy anything these days if there's an "app" for it.
It might increase sales of the WFT too, surely canon should look into it...


----------

